# Looking to load a super light 20ga. load.



## ancy (Dec 25, 2012)

Light as I can get for my 7 year old. Have everything just not a good recipe! 

Sent from my XT881


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 25, 2012)

.410...


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 25, 2012)

Try packing 3/4 of the charge with 7 or 8 shot.

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ancy (Dec 25, 2012)

mitch95100 said:


> Try packing 3/4 of the charge with 7 or 8 shot.
> 
> Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2



I'm looking for hand loads that people have shot. 

Sent from my XT881


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 25, 2012)

I have shot them... I hand loaded a fraction of the normal charge and put #8 shot bbs in it. Minimal recoil. BE CAREFUL though. There is an upper limit and lower lint on how much powder can be loaded.

Or are you want some already made up?

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zr900 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hodgdon has some light youth loads listed here.
http://www.imrpowder.com/PDF/Youth%20Loads.pdf


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 22, 2013)

I know this thread is an old one. I would suggest buying A LYMAN shot shell reloading manual. Probably the best place to find one is gun shop near you and if all else fails in Amazon. About 21.00 at Aazon, well worth the money though as you can taylor the shells as the 7 year old ages with just a quick look up in the book.

 Al


----------



## promac850 (Jan 22, 2013)

Try Winchester AA hulls with 13-14 grains of Unique pushing a AA Field wad, 7/8 #6 shot. Winchester 209's for primers.

I shot some 14.5 grain loads, hardly any recoil. However, I am a big guy at over 6 foot and 220 pounds.

Make sure the wads are leaving the barrel... get too low and they can get stuck, and the next shell fired will blow the barrel apart.


----------



## ancy (Jan 22, 2013)

*This is the load I put together for them. 5 y/o shoots too!*

Lead Shot 20 7/8 oz. Lt. Internat'l Win. 209 Rem. RXP20 13.4 10,900 PSI 1150 

I have the lyman book, it is nice to have.


----------

